# gorilla lift



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i found a gorilla 6' lift for very cheap, was wondering are gorilla lift worth it or naw? was gonna buy twisted cutom 7' lift but i dont know if i wanna spend 2500 on a lift right now, the rilla is in good condition the only thing it needs is to rebuild one of the axles, what you guys think?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dunno. Heard lots of bad stuff about them.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

the only thing i heard bad about them is the bushings, i wanna get the twisted custom one but **** its a lot of money.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've heard horror stories about it not all lining up as well. having to beat and force it on.


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

So where did you find this lift?? LOL


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

the price on it is very cheap thats the only reason im thinking of getting it.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

BIGBRUTE00 said:


> So where did you find this lift?? LOL


 
internet haha


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Friend of mine "had" one on his brute he had alot of trouble with holes lining up, busting front axels and balljoints so he took it off went back stock and put a 2" lift. I think they cost to much just to keep it going. IMO


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

jeez, i know it cant be just gorilla with these problems, i know catvos and twisted customs have problems also, just wanna lift bike since everywhere i ride its deep water riding.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

chris man i know exactly which lift you are looking at and after you psend all the time fixing the bushings and stuff and rebuilding that axle and you still wont be satisfied with it jsut wait another good lift will pop up any of them other then rilla are better but none are bulletproof


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just trying to help have not been around a lot of cat vos or twisted I know for a fact that lift is a pain to trail ride with and you will always have to around water to cool the cv's they get hot pretty quick, I know u said u water ride I do to but also trail ride.


----------



## kawasaki09 (May 8, 2010)

gorilla lift not worth it. catvos be the one i get but yet again i see that 7'' twisted lift gets me thinking on which one i really want and which one be worth having??


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> chris man i know exactly which lift you are looking at and after you psend all the time fixing the bushings and stuff and rebuilding that axle and you still wont be satisfied with it jsut wait another good lift will pop up any of them other then rilla are better but none are bulletproof


 

none are bulletproof i just know there is one close to it lol


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Gorilla are junk, if it's the older one, your tire will lean completely over when turning, they don't hold up well at all, there is a reason why you see them forsale cheap. If your goin to buy a big lift, might as well buy a catvos 6. I ride with a few and they have no problems and they will replace anything that goes wrong just about. With that said, buying a a 6 or bigger will limit your riding options. 6 or bigger you wont be able to ride faster than 10 MPH on trials unless there mud or water cause you'll burn up your cv boots. To me, the best lift you can buy is catvos 4,


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Friend of mine just put a super ATV lift on his rzr has not clocked any miles yet but that is one well built lift.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

countryboy61283 said:


> Gorilla are junk, if it's the older one, your tire will lean completely over when turning, they don't hold up well at all, there is a reason why you see them forsale cheap. If your goin to buy a big lift, might as well buy a catvos 6. I ride with a few and they have no problems and they will replace anything that goes wrong just about. With that said, buying a a 6 or bigger will limit your riding options. 6 or bigger you wont be able to ride faster than 10 MPH on trials unless there mud or water cause you'll burn up your cv boots. To me, the best lift you can buy is catvos 4,


I have see the older ones do this. i had one that i purchased on a bike and kept the lift and sold the bike. i never put it on my bike because i did not like the way it rode on the one i pulled it off of. i sold it a couple of weeks later for what i paid for it so i did not lose anything.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

countryboy61283 said:


> Gorilla are junk, if it's the older one, your tire will lean completely over when turning, they don't hold up well at all, there is a reason why you see them forsale cheap. If your goin to buy a big lift, might as well buy a catvos 6. I ride with a few and they have no problems and they will replace anything that goes wrong just about. With that said, buying a a 6 or bigger will limit your riding options. 6 or bigger you wont be able to ride faster than 10 MPH on trials unless there mud or water cause you'll burn up your cv boots. To me, the best lift you can buy is catvos 4,


I pretty much agree word for word here. I've been ridin' the 6" Catvos since May, 7 2010.... I've said it on here already, but in that length of time only messed up 3 boots, 2 of which were rear outters which is what gets the hottest. Just like HE^ says, long as you're around mud and water you wont have any probs, but cant ride fast over any kind of distance or boots will get too hot and rip on the rear, fronts dont have this prob, the front one that I tore just had a stick go through it. My front lower a-arms were installed wrong (by me) because Catvos made a mistake on their labeling when they shipped it to me......which in turn made it very difficult to steer and the tires leaned in at the tops, but I rode a 6" brute at Catvos' shop and it was almost like driving a stock bike, I LIKED IT! BUT I'm still going down to a 4" Catvos though so that I can "dry" ride again and go fast without worrying about the boots....gonna miss the height and the fact that the 6" is 5" wider than stock, and it turned EVERY head that seen it. Scott at Catvos is also a great guy to deal with, he'll take care of you every way he possibly can to make sure you're happy with his product, he's giving me the 4" with brand new axles and everything even trade for my year old, beat up 6" which went in with a busted cv because I tore a boot and kept riding, and also had a heim joint that was ripped out of the tire-rod end because my jam nut had worked loose..... and this is a even trade.... The 4" lists around $2600 new, I Seriously doubt I couldve sold my 6" for that much with its current condition so with that said, I'm a happy customer.


----------



## kawasaki09 (May 8, 2010)

countryboy61283 said:


> Gorilla are junk, if it's the older one, your tire will lean completely over when turning, they don't hold up well at all, there is a reason why you see them forsale cheap. If your goin to buy a big lift, might as well buy a catvos 6. I ride with a few and they have no problems and they will replace anything that goes wrong just about. With that said, buying a a 6 or bigger will limit your riding options. 6 or bigger you wont be able to ride faster than 10 MPH on trials unless there mud or water cause you'll burn up your cv boots. To me, the best lift you can buy is catvos 4,


 

like he said gorilla are junk and i wud get the 4' lift also and not worry abt it cuz its life time warranty on the lift


----------



## Dixie07 (Dec 14, 2010)

I agree with everyone above stay away from Gorilla have heard and seen way to many problems and the quality is not there. Save up and go with Catvos, there lifts and service is great. I have never had any problems with mine just a little to tall.(never thought i would say that!)


----------



## kawasaki09 (May 8, 2010)

hahahaha! na man a lift is never too tall! gotta go bigger!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

ive been thinking either catvos or twisted customs, they have a new 7' lift for 2500 i just wanna see pics of it first.


----------



## kawasaki09 (May 8, 2010)

speedman said:


> ive been thinking either catvos or twisted customs, they have a new 7' lift for 2500 i just wanna see pics of it first.




Yea I seen that too on their website.... I wanna see the 7' on a brute I wonder if its wider than having the 5 '?? If evrything is good on the twisted lift then ill get one if not then catvoz is my top choice


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

The new 7" from Twisted is awesome!! Look on their website and you will get a good look at it! If I was to pick from any, it would be a Twisted Custom lift. Why do I say this?? 
The metal in a lift is metal. As long as the company building them has good welds and good manufacturing of the parts.
Love the width of the Twisted Custom.
Price is a lot cheaper than their competitors.
Free color of your choice for the lift.
Im not going to mention warranty cause they all have a warranty.
Now here we go on the axles, and CV's. The CV's are the weak link and are meant to be. I have heard a ton of discussion on here about folks breaking axles, when in fact they are breaking the CV's. If you put a tire in a root and gas it, the CV is gonna break. That is the chance you take when you put these lifts on. If you dont want this to happen, dont get a lift. 
Now they can make bullet proof CV's if this is what you want, but if the CV's are not going to break, the differential is next in line. And now your talking about BIG BUCKS!!!
So end of story, if you want a lift bad enough, make sure your ready to service and work on it. If this is not what you want, get you a 2" and put bigger tires on it!
Just for the record I will say it again.
Twisted Custom is the way to go IMO!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Maybe, but breaking axles EVERY RIDE, while people with other brand lifts have had them for 1+ Years and haven't broke a CV yet???

Doesnt add up really...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

From what I was told, the 7" TC LIFT is actually the 5" with redesigned upper a-arms which makes it a 7". So unless Mark has changed something else since I was told this, then no the 7" wouldn't be any wider than the 5" (it may actually end up a little narrower if this is all Mark did) and then of course you'd expect a steeper axle angle.....which shouldn't be a prob for the new TC axles that can handle a 40° angl.....well thats if they turn out like expected.

I was also told that TC decided to just go with a 6" lift kit...apparently it works the best so far, but he will still build you anything you want.

And last...... "I'm not gonna mention warranty cuz they all have warranty".....I'm not trying to bash on you bro, but this isn't 100% true, some companies only offer 6 months on their lift, some offer 1 year, and then Twisted Customs and CATVOS both offer lifetime. Axles also all carry different warranty... Gorilla offers 1 year on all of they're axles (which is what my lift has), I know originally when Mark was just building axle bars he sold them with I lifetime warranty, doubt he'll do the same on complete axles....he could prove me wrong though. 
And also about the metal that a lift is built out of....theres a difference. Compare the thickness of my a-arms and especially the ball joint pads on the ends of my arms to the thickness of those on a TC lift...mine are about 1/2"plate compared to TC's which are about 1/8". Big difference. Just saying.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i dont know about the rilla lifts for the brutes, but the ones for the cats are straight junk. the welds look crappy and the cv angles are extremely harsh... had one on the rincon that was the same way...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I personally like the High Lifter 7", one of my riding buddies got one and it had zero probs with axles or cv's getting hot and didn't eat boots. It rides excellent, and steers very easily as well as has a great turning radius for a big lift. his brute on 31 laws with HL springs is just a fuzz shorter than mine with my 6" Catvos. And it is much cheaper than my lift also. I


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

_Before you call someone out, make your you get ALL your info straight. - Admin_


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> And last...... "I'm not gonna mention warranty cuz they all have warranty".....I'm not trying to bash on you bro, but this isn't 100% true, some companies only offer 6 months on their lift, some offer 1 year, and then Twisted Customs and CATVOS both offer lifetime. Axles also all carry different warranty... Gorilla offers 1 year on all of they're axles (which is what my lift has), I know originally when Mark was just building axle bars he sold them with I lifetime warranty, doubt he'll do the same on complete axles....he could prove me wrong though.
> And also about the metal that a lift is built out of....theres a difference. Compare the thickness of my a-arms and especially the ball joint pads on the ends of my arms to the thickness of those on a TC lift...mine are about 1/2"plate compared to TC's which are about 1/8". Big difference. Just saying.


I was stating that all the lifts have a warranty. I didnt say they were all the same, just that they have one. 
Dont worry bro, I didnt feel as if you were bashing on me. 

And on the thickness of the arms, you are correct. I am asking as I have not heard, but would the thickness make any difference other than weight?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

BIGBRUTE00 said:


> would the thickness make any difference other than weight?


Ever tried to bend thicker metal as compared to thin?

Hit it with a hammer? (I.E. bumping a log etc... on the trail)


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

^ umm strength maybe?


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

BIGBRUTE00 said:


> The new 7" from Twisted is awesome!! Look on their website and you will get a good look at it! If I was to pick from any, it would be a Twisted Custom lift. Why do I say this??
> The metal in a lift is metal. As long as the company building them has good welds and good manufacturing of the parts.
> Love the width of the Twisted Custom.
> Price is a lot cheaper than their competitors.
> ...


 

theres no pics on the website of the 7' its of the 5' mark and i have been emailing eachother back and forth about the lift, never got down into detail if its the same as 5' just bigger arms like flithy said, also flithy i was told by mark that they only offer 5' and 7' lift no 6'.. id love to go catvos but that a lot of money for me right now, now the highlifter lift i cant find it no where lol, but its only a 7'? and is it a true 7' or no is it shorter than the catvos 6'?? i want a nice tall lift just dont want a 10' to much for me..


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

BIGBRUTE00 said:


> _Before you call someone out, make your you get ALL your info straight. - Admin_


 
What info of mine was not straight? Or is this because I had a rebuttal against the admin/owner of this site's previous post?

To clear the air, I am not trying to start anything. My points are that to put one manufacturers parts down and not the others, or make statements that only one manufacturers parts break all the time and the others dont, you have to have your facts straight.

I am a business owner as well, and I would not appreciate people giving information about my product that is not 100% true nor do they have anything to back their statement (other than 1 or 2 people that may or may not be telling the FULL truth as to what happened), as far as testing or percentages of parts working/broken for each manufacturer that makes the same product I do. This would give everyone a clear picture of which one to purchase based on accurate information.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

man i wont have another lift bigger than a 4 inch catvos... going up and down any incline on that 7 inch on the rincon was just plain scary... JMO of course


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Ever tried to bend thicker metal as compared to thin?
> 
> Hit it with a hammer? (I.E. bumping a log etc... on the trail)


 
Sure have. Ever tried to bend metal with gussets? Thick or thin is very hard to bend. yes you can, but much harder after being reinforced.


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

greenkitty7 said:


> man i wont have another lift bigger than a 4 inch catvos... going up and down any incline on that 7 inch on the rincon was just plain scary... JMO of course


 
X2!!!!!!!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

im wanting the lift cause the places i ride have deep water everywhere, even where my property up north bout 2 hours away we have a big resivour there and that gets nice n deep http://youtu.be/Tz_UNZxtauw


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

BIGBRUTE00 said:


> What info of mine was not straight? Or is this because I had a rebuttal against the admin/owner of this site's previous post?
> 
> To clear the air, I am not trying to start anything. My points are that to put one manufacturers parts down and not the others, or make statements that only one manufacturers parts break all the time and the others dont, you have to have your facts straight.
> 
> I am a business owner as well, and I would not appreciate people giving information about my product that is not 100% true nor do they have anything to back their statement (other than 1 or 2 people that may or may not be telling the FULL truth as to what happened), as far as testing or percentages of parts working/broken for each manufacturer that makes the same product I do. This would give everyone a clear picture of which one to purchase based on accurate information.


Your rebuttal was false. That was the issue. I said one thing you you took it and made something completely different out of it and put words in my mouth. It was BS %100. It has nothing to do with me or who I am or my relation to the forum. 

Do you even own a TC lift? IF not how do you know so much about how great a product it is? If you dont even have any experience with it? 3 out of the 3 people here who have bought one have had many troubles. The one's here who have other brand lifts, well... They speak for themselves. None of them are on here complaining about breaking parts every ride... THAT is what I said, YOU in turn tried to make it sound like I was bashing TC's product and say that theirs is the only one breaking and that is NOT what I said. The other's do have some problems. But not every single ride like TC lifts and these owners. 


And another thing, Our job here is to make sure that our members are happy with the products they are buying, especially if we are the ones suggesting them. When EVERY SINGLE ONE of the people who have bought a product, are NOT happy with it, we will not support that product here. Plain and simple. I dont care who they are.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Your rebuttal was false. That was the issue. I said one thing you you took it and made something completely different out of it and put words in my mouth. It was BS %100. It has nothing to do with me or who I am or my relation to the forum.
> 
> Do you even own a TC lift? IF not how do you know so much about how great a product it is? If you dont even have any experience with it? 3 out of the 3 people here who have bought one have had many troubles. The one's here who have other brand lifts, well... They speak for themselves. None of them are on here complaining about breaking parts every ride... THAT is what I said, YOU in turn tried to make it sound like I was bashing TC's product and say that theirs is the only one breaking and that is NOT what I said. The other's do have some problems. But not every single ride like TC lifts and these owners.
> 
> ...


 

:agreed:


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Your rebuttal was false. That was the issue. I said one thing you you took it and made something completely different out of it and put words in my mouth. It was BS %100. It has nothing to do with me or who I am or my relation to the forum.
> 
> Do you even own a TC lift? IF not how do you know so much about how great a product it is? If you dont even have any experience with it? 3 out of the 3 people here who have bought one have had many troubles. The one's here who have other brand lifts, well... They speak for themselves. None of them are on here complaining about breaking parts every ride... THAT is what I said, YOU in turn tried to make it sound like I was bashing TC's product and say that theirs is the only one breaking and that is NOT what I said. The other's do have some problems. But not every single ride like TC lifts and these owners.
> 
> ...


 
I do own a TC lift and have not had a problem with it. Not one!

Im glad you cleared that up by stating:
"The other's do have some problems. But not every single ride like TC lifts *and these owners*. "


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

BIGBRUTE00 said:


> I do own a TC lift and have not had a problem with it. Not one!
> 
> Im glad you cleared that up by stating:
> "The other's do have some problems. But not every single ride like TC lifts *and these owners*. "


 

what size lift do you own?


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

A 5"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

What axles do you have? How often do you ride? How do you ride? Trailer Queen? Or you do you beat the the snot out of it like the rest of the people here? 

I didnt have to clear it up thats what I said the first time, you just took it the wrong way.


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> What axles do you have? How often do you ride? How do you ride? Trailer Queen? Or you do you beat the the snot out of it like the rest of the people here?
> 
> I didnt have to clear it up thats what I said the first time, you just took it the wrong way.


 
Funny Guy huh?? 
I have the TC axles.
I ride 2-3 times a week and I beat the heck out of it. If I wanted to be a Trailer Queen, I would ride a Polaris.

Read back through your post bro. That is not what you said. And I took it the way that you said it, not the wrong way, the way you said it.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

alright guys lets just stop the argueing lol so you got the 5' and havent broke anything? its not weird if you think about it, cause theres a lot of people who have gorilla and have never had a problem, maybe it just depends on how they make the lift that day or idk if they are made already when you order them.


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

Im not arguing, just stating facts and having fun! 

You could be spot on with how they made the lift that day. It could have been fabricated on a wednesday instead of a Friday or Monday! LOL


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

BIGBRUTE00 said:


> Im not arguing, just stating facts and having fun!
> 
> You could be spot on with how they made the lift that day. It could have been fabricated on a wednesday instead of a Friday or Monday! LOL


 

yeah i just hope when i buy one its one of the good ones and not a lemon lol, im ready to be sittin high lol do you got pics of yours? i wonder how taller the 7' is to the 5'


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

I dont have any at the moment. I will be home in a couple of weeks and I will take some. 
TC is good people. I live very close to there and they are always willing to help people out and make right on anything that may have happened under warranty and to back their name and product.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You ride 2-3 times a week but your not home and wont be for several weeks???? 

Hmmm..

Funny guy huh?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

emc said:


> Got a little update on the axle testing. Rode the rzr for several miles down some dirt rodes runnin at speeds from 35-45 mph & the axles never got hot enough that i couldn't hold my hand on the cups. I also punished this thing in some deep holes. One particular hole that i couldn't climb out of because it was so deep. I just held my foot on the floor in 4wd till the front tires started hopping. I knew if the axles were gonna break it was gonna be then, but the roller cage in the front diff gave up first, lol. I wanted to truly stress test it before nats so i could find the weakest link & fix it. Looks like i will be ordering a sprague cage from superatv monday. Axles tested by me & approved by me!



^ 5" SuperATV Lift, 32" Terms....

And that's his review..

So my previous statements stand... proven.


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> You ride 2-3 times a week but your not home and wont be for several weeks????
> 
> Hmmm..
> 
> Funny guy huh?


 
Ummmmmm....Several?? I said a couple sweet heart.

I work for a couple weeks and then I am off for a couple weeks. While at home I ride the majority of the time. So averaging them out its 2-3 times a week.


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> ^ 5" SuperATV Lift, 32" Terms....
> 
> And that's his review..
> 
> So my previous statements stand... proven.


 
Thats funny. In my first post I stated that the CV's are the weak link on all bikes due to a cost issue. If the CV's are bulletproof its going to go to your gears next and they are a lot more money to change than a CV. 

Im glad you posted the SuperATV Lift here. Glad to see there is yet another great lift being built by another good company!!

So 425, would you purchase anything from TC?? Not just lifts, but anything or think about having them fab anything for you? Just askin.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

all i want is a lift!!!!!! lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No I would not.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

only reason im getting there lift is cause of how cheap it is and how i dont have 4000 to blow on catvos, if i had deeeeeep pockets then id be going catvos. ill be buying in a couple of weeks the 7' lift from them or highlifter if i can find theres anywhere.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

speedman said:


> only reason im getting there lift is cause of how *cheap it is*


Get what ya pay for  lol


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Get what ya pay for  lol


 

yeah i know just $ is the problem


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

ima start building lifts... arched arm FTW.


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

speedman said:


> yeah i know just $ is the problem


With the economy the way it is, $ is going to be the determining factor in a lot of peoples choices in which lift they get. 

You are going to enjoy this lift!!


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> No I would not.


Any reason behind why not?
Ever had one of their lifts on one of your bikes?
Have they ever fabed or sold you anything that was not what you asked for?
Again, Just askin.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Plenty of reasons. Can't be discussed on the open forum. Will only start another round, at least with you, since you seem to be quite dedicated to them.


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

LOL.
Anything to do with their parts or anything they fabbed for you? 

I am not dedicated to anyone. I buy parts from HL, TC, RockyMountain, Geno's Garage, Cabelas, etc.
Myself and my money are very dedicated to the best price for what I am looking for though. And I will pay a little more if i have to, to purchase another manufacturers part if they live on "serving the customer"! Customer Service to me is 100 times more important than saving a dollar or two.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think I've mentioned I've never bought any of their products... So, No it doesn't have anything to do with anything that I have purchased. It has to do with business practices and conversations with owners of TC and owners of other companies on the phone, as well as conversations with people who have bought TC products and people who have delt with them. I dont just jump to conclusions. I have put PLENTY of time and research into this topic... So my reasons are not just a simple, "I dont like them" ....

Again. My purpose here on this forum is to provide people with the best product and best C.S., regardless of price. And based on my experience (as mentioned in the first paragraph) I feel that they are not the best, in any catagory.


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

Fair enough. Business is business. 

Do you have a lift on your bike? If so which one? Who's lift do you think is the best?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

None of that is relavant to this conversation.


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

This thread is about lifts on ATV's. All i asked was your opinion on lift kits for ATV's and if you had one on your bike or not. 

Seems pretty relavant and was just trying to get your thoughts in case I wanted to put a different lift on my wifes bike.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Now you're just being a smart ***.


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

You must be taking all of my post the entire wrong way. I am in no way trying to be a smart ***. My questions were legitimate questions. My wife also has a brute 750 and it is stock. I was thinking of lifting it as well and wanted your opinion on which lift kit you prefer and why.

My goodness 425, your gonna have to calm down! LOL.


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

FYI.....
I dropped the TC discussion back at: "Fair enough. Business is business"
So I hope you dont think this is still the conversation with me asking the question above.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

wow you 2 have been going at it for awhile already, just drop it guys, p425 i respect the fact you dont like them and big brute i respect the fact you love them lets just put everyones differences away for now and just talk about lifts, im thinking of buying one of the used ones now since its wayyyyy cheaper and i get to keep some money in my pocket for something else like bike payment lol or to fix my truck up a little more, gotta put my sound system in her!!!


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

I heard that speedman. i was actually just trying to get some info about other lifts for my wifes bike. What do you think? Any lift out there and why?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Dang! I missed a good argument today cuz I had an all day dive! LOL. I have kept up with a lot of topics and heated arguments on this forum and I value p425 opinions cuz of the way he handles them and digs b4 he makes his opinions know but I'm with speedman... if y'all want to continue this do private messages LOL. That being said if I ever go bigger than 2" its gona b catboats 4" so I don't have to worry bout heating cv's from hole to hole. TC still has a chance for my business if they fix the bugs and I start reading good post instead of seeing the word "broke" beside their name in every thread.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Byrd you know how I am  haha....


My point was, if you know so much about them, then you dont need (nor do I suspect you even really want) My advice on lifts for your wifes bike. If you are that up-to-speed on the quality of everyones lifts, then you should already know what you think you need to know to make a decision. But since you asked...

Based on my research, and experience with certain brand lifts...

Best 2" lift on the market: RDC. I do not say that because he is a sponsor here, he is a sponsor here b/c of the quality product that he produces. Otherwise like other companies I've delt with in the past, he wouldn't be here. As is with all sponsors here. They are here, b/c of their quality products. If they slack on quality, or have bad customer service, you will not seem them here. 

The SSATV lift I had WAY back in the day on my Polaris, bent. Thin material. 

HL 2" Lift I had on my brute, Bent the day I put it on. Cheap, thin material. The blocks bowed in even with just a little torque when I tightened the bolts. I've heard this same thing from pretty much everyone who has had one. Did it do it's job and hold up to abuse, yes. But it still bent when I put it on. I had to beat it to get the blocks off the mounts when I removed it. Would I use another HL Brand lift in the future? Yes. But only if RDC wouldnt sell me one of his for some strange reason.

Extreme lift: Everyone that I know that has one has bent it. It has to be reinforced across the front bracket to keep it from bending. 

RDC: Havent heard 1 complaint from any owner yet. Period. Other than the complaint that he might not have a lift for their specific model quad....

Bigger lifts: I've yet to own one, but from all the research I've done since the first ones hit the scene (going to races, rides, looking them over at show-N-shine, inspecting welds on the parts, talking with builders, lift owners, testers, etc...) I've come to the conclusion that the best builders of large lifts on the market are as follows, in no specific order:

High Lifter 7" lift; CATVOS 4" and 6" lift (Im not personally a fan of the 8" an up, so I haven't done much research on them); And So far, I've heard/seen/read decent reviews of the big SuperATV lifts as well.

Also, I've only seen 1 person with a _Get A Grip_ lift But for 3 solid days I watched him beat the snot out of it at Rocks Bottom (he hit every hole in the park) and it held up very well to the abuse. With no issues at all. Was very impressed with it and its quality.


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

I appreciate the info 425!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

glad you guys are better now haha


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

hahaha!!


----------

